# Tell Me About Iron Shirt/Iron Palm



## Pwen Arye (May 15, 2014)

Has anyone studied this? Has it helped you with your punches and resistance to punches and other attacks. Do you know of any good instructional courses for me?


----------



## clfsean (May 15, 2014)

Pwen Arye said:


> Has anyone studied this? Has it helped you with your punches and resistance to punches and other attacks. Do you know of any good instructional courses for me?



A teacher. Not video. 

Even then many teachers don't have the information any more because it wasn't passed on. So be double sure of what they say.


----------



## mograph (May 15, 2014)

I may be wrong, but ...  I wonder if, instead of attempting to learn Iron Shirt/Palm, one's time might be better-spent learning to:
a) get out of the way,
b) parry blows, and 
c) aim to hit soft tissue.

... or maybe there's a happy medium: toughening up without going so far as to calcify or injure oneself?


----------



## clfsean (May 16, 2014)

mograph said:


> I may be wrong, but ...  I wonder if, instead of attempting to learn Iron Shirt/Palm, one's time might be better-spent learning to:
> a) get out of the way,
> b) parry blows, and
> c) aim to hit soft tissue.
> ...



True enough. 

But according to stories & written materials, if you learn properly & are taught properly, the likelihood of injury is like that of any other training. Add in medicines, exercises, diets, etc... based on developing those skills you should be able to train it safely & with confidence. Again, this is going on the notion the teacher knows how to teacher it. 

I kinda wouldn't want to be operated on by a person that said "Oh I watched a video once... but I'm good with cars"...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2014)

clfsean said:


> True enough.
> 
> But according to stories & written materials, if you learn properly & are taught properly, the likelihood of injury is like that of any other training. Add in medicines, exercises, diets, etc... based on developing those skills you should be able to train it safely & with confidence. Again, this is going on the notion the teacher knows how to teacher it.



Yup, I trained a bit of this and you are correct and what amazed me was that problems I was having with one of my hands went away and another was that the sound made hitting hard objects was very important to get correct



clfsean said:


> I kinda wouldn't want to be operated on by a person that said "Oh I watched a video once... but I'm good with cars"...



But what if they had just stayed at a Holiday in Express


----------



## clfsean (May 16, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> But what if they had just stayed at a Holiday in Express



Well that just changes everything now, doesn't it??????:bow:


----------



## DaleDugas (May 17, 2014)

I teach openly both Iron Palm and Iron Body.

Come down to Tampa.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 17, 2014)

DaleDugas said:


> I teach openly both Iron Palm and Iron Body.
> 
> Come down to Tampa.


I train Iron Palm as well. My teacher always said, "If you train IP, you will always hit someone. If you train IB, you will always be hit by someone." When you get old and have arthritis among your finger joints and can't hold a fist, the IP may be the only "finish tool" that you can use through your old age.

Among the

- palm,
- back palm,
- palm edge,
- palm heel,
- finger tips,

I do train finger tips. I believe the finger tips training is bad for the eyes.


----------



## clfsean (May 17, 2014)

Dale ... YOU happen to be one of the few people I'd recommend ... :highfive:


----------

